# East China, MI - Boss RT3 Straight 8 with Boss Wings + Controller. 810/397/5147~ Text for Info.



## CM134 (Dec 19, 2018)

Boss RT3 Straight 8 with Boss wings. New cutting Edge and Polly Bottoms on Wings. Re Powdercoated Wings, All new Bolts throughout plow. New pump motor. Just changed the pump oil. Broken down and all inspected during summer as it is what we do pre season to snow. Purchased a dump with a blade, ready to go so don't have use for this anymore. $3500 with wings. Not separating at this point.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow, that is one clean looking unit


----------



## Boss plow (Feb 26, 2019)

Would you be interested in selling the wings?


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Where are you?


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

DUH...sorry its in the header


----------

